# Colt Halts Production of Long Guns for the Retail Market



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/colt-halts-sales-of-long-guns-to-the-retail-market/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Somewhere a black rifle snob is weeping.

GW


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Somewhere a black rifle snob is weeping.
> 
> GW


+1


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Pity. Mine are now orphans. HMMM, now expensive orphans though.


----------

